# HELP, my Cichlids had babies!



## lovespicyfood (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

First off, I apologize if I'm asking dumb questions, I am a total newbie for the most part regarding fish...

I have two Cichlids, a ~5" Blue Cichlid and a ~3" Yellow Cichlid. For the last ~3 months, I have barely seen the yellow one as she's been hiding in a cave in the biggest sculpture in my tank. Now I know why... Today I see that I have two little babies. One is bright yellow and ~1/2" and the other is less than 1/2" and very dark in color. 

Could I have more coming or do you think this is it?

How do I care for them? I fed the fish and see that they can eat the food I'm feeding...I think I'll just break up the flakes a little more... 

I was feeding the tank once a day, is that enough?

Long term, is it okay to house everyone in the same tank? It's a 50 gallon tank and I'm running a Fluval 305.

Thanks for your help as I haven't a clue! I like the little buggers and would like to keep them as healthy as I can.

The Mommy fish peeks her head out every once inawhile. I'm wondering if she was pregnant when I got her?! Shortly after getting her, her colors changed quite a bit and she has some dark markings on her now, esp. around her face...

Pete


----------



## lovespicyfood (Jan 24, 2010)

I forgot, the tank is a little low on water from what I typically keep it at (~3.5" from the top). In addition, I haven't done a water change in ~4 weeks. 

I'd like to do a 20% water change, but I'm afraid to hurt the little guys. My wife says to leave it alone, but I don't know...

At the least, should I pull the Fluval and change the carbon?

Thanks for your help!
Pete


----------



## Erotik (Jul 11, 2010)

lovespicyfood said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> First off, I apologize if I'm asking dumb questions, I am a total newbie for the most part regarding fish...
> 
> ...



Typically, you want to keep the fry in a separate tank until they have reached at least 1"-1.5" to be safe. That should be all of the fry that survived, as you would be seeing more if there was any. She could have had a very small batch or the others were pecked off by the other community fish in your tank.

Since I don't know what kind of cichlid you're working with, I can't help you much. If you can get some pictures, we can help identify them for you.

Sounds like they x-bred.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I think that might be it but they will spawn again. They like brine shrimp, live. What I do is get a pill crusher and crush up all the food I have (more of the staple food) and feed that to them. You should feed them three times a day. Cover your filter tubes with a stocking so the babies don’t get sucked up.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm guessing you have mbuna, Malaiwi mouthbrooding cichlids. They spawn by going around in circles, so you may see them at it. The female carries the eggs in her mouth (look for a distended chin) and releases them after several weeks as fully developed little fish that can eat crushed flake. If you leave the fry in the tank, they may be fine, but they may have trouble competing with the big fish for food. Feed twice a day, big stuff on one side, powder on the other.


----------



## CFL321 (Aug 12, 2010)

Cichlids are good parents...fry should be fine but as stated above they may have a hard time getting food


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

If they're Lake Malawi mouthbrooders, such as mbuna's, the maternal instincts eventually wear off and the mothers can eventually become cannabalistic. Males (to include the sire) and non-related females will consume any fry they can catch from day one (which may explain why you've only witnessed two fry...the original brood could of have been comprised of 12-40 fry, reduced to the two you've detected thus far).

If you feed your fish flakes the fry can subside on flake fragements alone without any other intentional feeding while in the main tank.


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

1st of congrats on the fry!

a blue and a yellow sounds like a nice mature pair of Kenyii....M/P. Lombardio. ( there is a confusion in name...some call em Maylandia Lombardoi while the rest call em Pseudotropheus lombardoi)

Malawi or not, dont move the fry out just yet. let the fry develop well enough to be independent and then move em out to a bare bottom tank with a good sponge filter and 3 times feeding with 50% water changes every alternate day.

this being your 1st spawn you could expect the parents to loose the fry. you could try and raise em by moving em out or you leave it to fate and hope for the best.


----------

